# Pickles?



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

Can hedgehogs safely eat pickles? Just trying different things. My little guy tends to be interested in smelly things and a pickle would definitely fit the bill


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

This was covered just a few days ago, maybe this thread will help:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3071


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Well that covers dill not really pickles... I know the actual flesh of cucumbers is ok (no skin or seeds). I would be concerned with the actual preserving process. Vinegar probably is not the best thing for hedgies plus if salt is added probably not a good thing. I would not risk it personally. But that is just me.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with Mallasfamily on this.
Pickles have a strong flavor so personally I wouldn't try it.


----------

